# Weird indentation and bulge on side?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My immediate thought is a hernia. And that's vet territory!!!


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> My immediate thought is a hernia. And that's vet territory!!!


Should hernias be able to indent in too? Only sometimes is this weird bulge/indention bulged out. Usually it's indented in. The only hernias in horses I'm familiar with is the ones that look like there is a golfball inside the skin, causing the bulge. This indention/bulge is soft too. It's not hard like I thought hernias were supposed to be.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Vet check!

She couldn't be prego, could she? My mare's in her last trimester and I just noticed the foal is playing jungle gym on her rib cage, bulges out, foal kicks, etc etc.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Vet check!
> 
> She couldn't be prego, could she? My mare's in her last trimester and I just noticed the foal is playing jungle gym on her rib cage, bulges out, foal kicks, etc etc.


No, she couldn't be. She has never been with stallions within the last couple of years.


Another thing I felt is wise to add is that she has this thing on both of her sides in the same place. Could they be some form of a fat pocket?


----------



## FBody355 (Aug 23, 2012)

First thought was hernia, second was fat deposit. I'd only have a vet check it because she's sensitive to any feeling on it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't know. But since you say she acts 'sensitive' when you touch the area, I'd have a vet check it out. Maybe not a rush or emergency call but the next time he needs to come out.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Hmmm, I don't know. But since you say she acts 'sensitive' when you touch the area, I'd have a vet check it out. Maybe not a rush or emergency call but the next time he needs to come out.


I find it funny how the both of you pretty much posted the same thing at the same time. :lol:

The only reason I say she's sensitive about it is because when I touch it she pins her ears or flinches. She does do that when I touch her belly when she's in one of those "I don't want to be messed with" moods, so that could explain the sensitivity.

I have just recently lowered her grain intake, so maybe if it is a fat pocket it will go away. If it doesn't get worse, I will be sure to mention it to the vet the next time he comes out. Thanks for your guys' help as always!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't really see what your talking about. Does is run long ways down her barrel? Is she sensitive about being touched in the flank? Makes me think of abdominal muscles. There's a pic in Missy's barn of us in drill. She's got pretty defined horsey abs in that pic, if I remember right. Could that be what your thinking of? Otherwise I'd say fat pockets too. Kinda out of left field, but maybe that's it?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It would be nice to see better pictures. Those were too dark.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Army wife said:


> I don't really see what your talking about. Does is run long ways down her barrel? Is she sensitive about being touched in the flank? Makes me think of abdominal muscles. There's a pic in Missy's barn of us in drill. She's got pretty defined horsey abs in that pic, if I remember right. Could that be what your thinking of? Otherwise I'd say fat pockets too. Kinda out of left field, but maybe that's it?


No, it doesn't run long ways.
It's about a misshapen oval in the pocket before her hip.

I'm thinking it might be a fat pocket. I asked the vet after she got her fall shots, and he said she was getting pretty chunky... lol.


Sorry for the bad quality shot, but this rarely turns up on images. It's more of something that has to be seen first hand.

FORUM CLOSED AS OF NOW. Thanks for all the help!


----------

